
Millennials on the Cusp of Middle Age Missed Their Boom - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-11-12/millennials-approach-middle-age-without-benefit-of-economic-boom
======
mirimir
I'm clearly boomer, but I didn't start caring about money until my mid 40s. I
did luck out, and got in a good decade or so as a consultant.

But I never wanted the hassle and expense of kids. Or having that jumper moved
to parent mode.

